# If You Like Johannes Brahms, Then You Might Like...



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Borrowing Klassic's thread on Mahler (*thank you Klassic*), if you like Brahms, then you might like (or love)......

I'll name several:


*Wilhelm Stenhammar* (try his First Piano Concerto).
*Alexander Glazunov* (try his Second Piano Sonata, or his Eighth Symphony, mesto movement).
*Sir Charles Stanford* (try his Third Symphony).
*Hubert Parry*
*Karl Goldmark*
*Robert Fuchs* (try his First Cello Sonata).
*Max Reger* (try his Serenade for Orchestra in g).
*Erno Dohnanyi* (try his First Symphony, first and last movements).
*Alexander Zemlinsky* (his early works).
That might be a bit more challenging, since Brahms' influence did not extend far in the 20th Century with composers more explorative and less conservative (although I could be mistaken).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I tend to think of the second vienese school as often borrowing from Brahms in the spirit of the musically absolute and rigour of construction. 

I also feel that Sibelius inherits something from Brahms in the almost subliminal transformation of his themes which he almost does more subtly than Brahms. Nielsen to an extent as well, who, though perhaps more of a Dvorak cousin in style of thematic treatment, was also a very harsh and yet deliberate orchestrator like Brahms.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I also feel that Sibelius inherits something from Brahms in the almost subliminal transformation of his themes which he almost does more subtly than Brahms.


Incidentally, Sibelius wrote Brahms a letter asking the then aged composer to teach him about composition. It came to nothing, of course, but it's interesting to think of what might have been.

*p.s.* Edited quote after clavichorder's edit!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Caught me when I was editing the post Blancrocher.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You would like Joachim Raff, particularly his Symphonies. He also wrote a ton of chamber music but I'm not familiar with it.

Symphony no. 3

Go frolic now


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

The New England six, MacDowell, Paine, Chadwick, Parker. Foote and Beach.

Chadwicks Third Symphony as an example.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Afterthoughts:

Amy Beach.
Charles Ives (Symphony no. I).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Max Bruch, certainly his three violin concertos and the string quartets.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Stenhammar Symphony No.1 is very enjoyable, though my understanding is that Stenhammar himself thought poorly of this work?

Cesar Franck Symphony in D minor. 

Max Bruch Symphony No.2


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Alfacharger said:


> The New England six, MacDowell, Paine, Chadwick, Parker. Foote and Beach.


Good call. Foote's early piano quintets are very Brahmsian.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

How about Alberic Magnard's four symphonies?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Ignatz Waghalter. 




There's only one other clip of his music on YouTube that I can find. I heard some of his chamber music at a live performance, and I was struck by how much it resembled Brahms' music.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

Check out Arnold Schoenberg.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

Ignaz Brull, who actually was a friend of Brahms. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignaz_Brüll
I have the Cameo Classics CDs mentioned in the Wikipedia article. The affinity to Brahms is obvious.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, an Italian, but still...first class stuff in Brahms' time. Here's Sgambati's 1st Symphony.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Erno Dohnanyi's two piano quintets. The first is a very fine Op.1 and was praised by Brahms himself, and the second a masterpiece. Piano Concerto No.1 and Violin Concerto No.1 also recall Brahms.






Some other works:
Bridge - Piano Quintet (1912)
Nielsen - Symphony No.1 in G minor
Barber - Cello Sonata in C minor
Mahler - Piano Quartet in A minor
Reger - Clarinet Quintet, Violin Concerto
Vaughan Williams - Piano Quintet in C minor

Canadian composer Healey Willan was also an admirer of Brahms though more a descendent of the Elgar, Stanford and Parry school. Try the Symphony No.2 and Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

One of Brahms' own favorites: Dvorak


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Nielsen has a similar harmonic temperament - thick and meaty. Of course, you're never going to find another Brahms... but when I think of his music, it's always how rich it is, while still maintaining these beautiful melodic lines.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Max Bruch, certainly his three violin concertos and the string quartets.





pjang23 said:


> Vaughan Williams - Piano Quintet in C minor





Haydn67 said:


> One of Brahms' own favorites: Dvorak


Just what I was going to mention - all very Brahmsian. So much for the notion that Brahms was a unique, standalone anachronism who left no musical descendants.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Haydn67 said:


> One of Brahms' own favourites: Dvorak


You won the jackpot this day, our ever grateful attitude. :tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

if you like Brahms you might also like Robert Schumann


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You won the jackpot this day, our ever grateful attitude. :tiphat:[/QUOTE
> 
> Kind thanks Pugg.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Schoenberg saw himself as following in the tradition of Brahms--specifically, Brahms' approach to motivic development. So, in that sense, you might like Schoenberg if you like the developmental processes in Brahms. 

Of course, Brahms and Schoenberg have nothing in common with regard to tonality. Brahms' music is tonal in a traditional sense. Most of Schoenberg's is...well...not.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I second the above suggestions of Schoenberg, Berg and Webern, especially if you like _late_ Brahms.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Brahms actually inspired far more composers than we may think, and in very specific ways. "Classical Romanticism," as a lineage opposed to the radical Romanticism of Berlioz, Liszt and Wagner, had many adherents in the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Some composers modeled their work explicitly on Brahms - his chamber music seems to have inspired them particularly - and like the conservatives of any era, they tended to produce diluted or less meaty derivatives of their exemplar's work. But there's some fine music to be heard.

Composers to investigate include Gustav Jenner, Heinrich von Herzogenberg, Robert Fuchs, Julius Röntgen, Carl Reinecke, Friedrich Gernsheim, Sergei Taneyev, Georgy Catoire, Paul Juon, Charles Villiers Stanford, Hubert Parry, Erno Dohnanyi, Alexander Zemlinsky, Ludwig Thuille, Giovanni Sgambati, and Wilhelm Stenhammar.

Afterthought: I believe that the Classical strain in music of the Romantic and early modern eras is often underestimated. Music did not suddenly go crazy after _Tristan und Isolde_. Even Wagner pulled back from the brink and wrote _Die Meistersinger._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Migraine medication?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Luigi Nono.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Schoenberg saw himself as following in the tradition of Brahms--specifically, Brahms' approach to motivic development. So, in that sense, you might like Schoenberg if you like the developmental processes in Brahms.
> 
> Of course, Brahms and Schoenberg have nothing in common with regard to tonality. Brahms' music is tonal in a traditional sense. Most of Schoenberg's is...well...not.


Yet some of Schoenberg's "atonal" stuff is tonal. There are parts of the Violin and Piano Concertos that are quite hummable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

helenora said:


> if you like Brahms you might also like Robert Schumann


Also a very good suggestion.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Amy Beach is another one of his great descendents, following in his tradition of piano chamber music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Rheinberger


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilhelm Berger - Piano Quintet


----------

